# How to get into 4H goats



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi all,
I have a friend who's son would like to show goats in 4H. Do the goats need to be registered? I have a doe who was registered by the breeder, then sold to a woman who then sold to me. The woman I bought her from did not register her but did give me all her registration info (name, number etc..) 
I would like to see about getting her registered so my friend's son can use her for 4H.
I also have a buck who's kids I sold to them. The buck is not registered but his sire is under the breeder...would I be able to get the kids registered?

Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You might check with the school for 4h info.

If the one that sold you the Doe, didn't register her, she needs to first, then transfer ownership to you. 

Do you have the application for registration or the original registration paper? If you have nether, you will need one or the other, with the signature of the seller.


----------



## pdpo222 (Jun 26, 2011)

In our 4H the goats didn't need to be registered. My sons alpine-nubian cross placed first in her class. They can't have horrns and the babies have to be a certain age by fair time. I'm not sure all 4H rules are the same from state to state. I'd call your Extension Service or get ahold of someone in 4H that may have the rules. You maybe even to look them up on line. They did need to be up on vacs and they HAD to be given by a VET with the proper papers. Not sure now what vacs they required but not sure it would be the same in your state or not. Hope it helps.


----------



## mamma2kids (Dec 29, 2012)

It depends on your county rules. Every one may be different. Contact your local 4-H extension office for rules and regs on showing. I know some counties in UT that have a no horn rule for safety reasons, but our county does not. They may not require them to be registered, but require a scrapies tag and tattoo. This is very easy to get through your state. I got mine over the phone. Find a local breeder that would tattoo for you or you could invest in a tattoo set as a club and keep it for everyone to use. There are helpful videos on youtube to get you started on how to do it. Check BEFORE you buy though to save you any frustration.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I got the name and number of the breeder of my doe. I will call the extension office tomorrow but I have a feeling in NH they must be registered.
I appreciate all your help


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm in KY, here, boer goats rule. Not sure what kind of goats your talking about?

In our state, 4-H projects are: market wethers/does, percentage and fullblood does - no bucks.
I believe it's probably about the same for dairy breeds, but honestly never looked into it since we don't raise dairy goats.

Here, market goats have to be born after a certain date - usually August 15th of the previous year. -- THey have to have their milk teeth.

Doe projects must be less than 24 months old.

Now with that said, depending on how your county fairs are, your friends son can show the buck. 
Here in KY, most of the county fairs operate like this:

Showmanship & market goat classes are YOUTH only.

Breeding goat classes - percentage/fullblood does, and fullblood bucks

Just because kids can't use their bucks as 4-H projects doesn't mean they can't show their bucks in the breeding class, he just isn't considered a 4-H project.
A lot of the county fairs here are 'open' classes in the breeding classes, so adults can show too.

My kids show percentage does, they showed a couple of fullblood does last year <we don't have fancy, show goats either>, and they did great. This year they are planning to also show a market wether.

Every state is different though. I would contact your county ag extension office, and try to speak with a 4-H goat club or livestock club leader


----------

